# codeigniter did'nt run on freebsd apache server



## sovsweety (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, I have been deploying apache + mysql + php5 on my freebsd FreeBSD and have success when *I* compile php syntax. *B*ut when *I* try compiling codeigniter, it didn't work. 
Anyone can solve this problem?


----------

